# Current winning streak



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

How far do you think this 12 game winning streak can go?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think we are going to drop one when we don't expect it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont care as long as its 18+...I want to take everything from the Suns...I want people to look back at this season where they where so sucking the Suns off and go "Why were we on thier jock so much? Everything they did the Mavs did better."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk, looks like the poll's wrong - I would've said 16 with a loss at the Lakers (March 11). :sadbanana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd say Dallas can drop ANY of them except for PHX and DET games.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

**** that, 23+ !!!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I picked the Suns, but that's because I think the Suns will be really pumped up to face the Mavs
again.


You guys probably could go loss-less through all those games though.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Whatever, regular season don't matter. I'm ready for the playoffs.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Whatever, regular season don't matter. I'm ready for the playoffs.


Word.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I said they would lose to Golden State(16)... They just seem to win against the Mavs and I do not have an idea as to why they win against the Mavs.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I was wrong....


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> "I'd like to have double-digit winning streaks starting April 20," Johnson said, referring to the playoffs. "A double-digit winning streak from April 20-May 20, and then have another one."


I like this idea. :yay:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we have less losses then the worst team in the league has wins:rock:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

With Tuesday's 91-65 win, Dallas is now just two victories away from tying the 1995-96 Bulls for the best record over any 55-game span in one season at 50-5.


----------

